# correct prop for 16 Whipray/waterman, 40 hp yamy tiller short shaft



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

You might want to try Ken at www.propgods.com He helped me out when I had problems with the prop on my skiff. He got me the correct prop - and had it worked (cupping and some holes to help the hole shot) I was very happy with the results.


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm running a Powertech SCB3 on a Professional with a 60 yamaha. It's a good prop that creates a lot of stern lift and is easy to turn. I also talked to Ken a propgods the guy has a ton of knowledge and can point you in the right direction


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Ken at propgods helped me like I was a friend. Nice guy with great info


----------

